# Bike Rentall, San Diego Area



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'll be in San Diego in April and was hoping to rent a road bike. I searched this section and found multiple posts from the past, but not really any shops that rent quality road bikes. 

So, I thought I would try again and ask if anybody knows of a place that rents bikes?

If there is not a shop that rents road bikes, is there a shop that would receive and pack/ship my road bike? Is this a bad idea?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a place in the Gas Lamp, not sure of the name. Google it and you should find something. There is a great shop in Encinitas called Nytros. They rent Cervelo Tri bike I think. http://www.nytro.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Nytro seems like they have a decent bike (Cervelo Soloist, Aluminum). My only concern about Nytro is a previous post that said they had trouble with a rental despite reservations well in advance. 

While searching the web, I found a shop in Laguna Beach (http://lagunacyclery.net/). Google maps says it is about 1.5 hours to Laguna Beach. They seem to have higher-end bikes (not that big of deal), they have tour guides (could be helpful in an unknown area), but I'm not sure the distance is worth the amenities.

Any advice?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

You could always try some of the bike shops in SD. Call around and ask if they have "demo" bikes they could rent. Plenty of shops in town, but I have no idea what to tell you other than call some of them and see if you can work something out.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*rental in point loma near airport*

Moment cycles......on rosecrans rents tri bikes and other better types


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I was there in November. San Diego is so awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, San Diego is a great place to visit. My wife will be at a conference all day from Thursday through Saturday. 

I'm looking into some some group rides, and open to suggestions for nice routes.


----------



## SANdave (May 8, 2006)

There's Nytro as someone has already mentioned. My bro-in-law rented it from them and he had no issues.

There's hi-tech bikes for Orbea tt bikes (I think). I've only purchased stuff from them, but no rental experience.

In Gaslamp (downtown) district, I think the bike rental store is called bike tours or something like that. They rent out Specialized Allez, but I don't have any experience with them.

There's Holland Bikes in Coronado. They are a slightly cheaper, but they have older rental bikes and are mixed brands.

At least the first 3 stores have a website.

Have fun in SD!


----------



## ssmike (Mar 22, 2007)

B&L Bikes in Solana Beach (right on the coast highway) has the absolute best service. Check them out for rentals. (858) 793-5434


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the information.

I went ahead and reserved a Cervelo soloist (Alu) from Nytro. I arrive in SD on April 2nd. I'll pick up the bike and have riding planned as follows:

Thursday morning: I hope to join the Celo Pacific Thursday morning ride at 6:00 (30-40 miles)

Friday: Nothing planned, any advice for a good route? I will be staying near 1st Ave. and University Ave. I'll have a rental, but riding from where I'll be staying would be even better. OR if someone has a group ride suggestion, I would appreciate it. 

Saturday: Either the SDBC World Famous Saturday Ride at 8:30 (~50 miles) or the San Diego Cyclo-Vets Saturday 1 ride at 8:30 (35-45 miles) .


Comments or suggestions regarding the itinerary would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

APhA, eh?


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

*Gaslamp ride suggestions*

Let me know if you locate any rides from the Gaslamp area. I'll be working out there from March 20 to April 9, and will be bringing my Litespeed. I was out there about 2 weeks ago and had a little time to check out the surrounding areas. Couldn't really locate any routes leaving from the Gaslamp area. I kept running into industrial areas down south, and couldn't locate any roads running along the water that any sort of flow to them.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

TACSTS said:


> APhA, eh?


I didn't even realize APhA is going on at that time (I do critical care, so my meeting was the SCCM Congress in Hawaii early February). My wife is attending the Society of Hospital Medicine meeting. I'm there just to play!


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

geomoney said:


> Let me know if you locate any rides from the Gaslamp area. I'll be working out there from March 20 to April 9, and will be bringing my Litespeed. I was out there about 2 weeks ago and had a little time to check out the surrounding areas. Couldn't really locate any routes leaving from the Gaslamp area. I kept running into industrial areas down south, and couldn't locate any roads running along the water that any sort of flow to them.


If I find one, I'll post on here so you;ll know by your trip.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> I didn't even realize APhA is going on at that time (I do critical care, so my meeting was the SCCM Congress in Hawaii early February). My wife is attending the Society of Hospital Medicine meeting. I'm there just to play!


I see. Actually APhA might be in March. I just saw San Diego and "jspharmd" and put 2 and 2 together. SCCM in Hawaii in Feb sounds nice. I think that's why one of my professors suddenly came in nice and tan in the middle of winter here.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I went ahead and reserved a Cervelo soloist (Alu) from Nytro. I arrive in SD on April 2nd. I'll pick up the bike and have riding planned as follows:
> 
> ...


Not sure your level but the Swami's ride is harder, and safer, then SDBC. leaves from the B&L in Solana Beach at 8:15 Saturday....just south from Nytro about 5 miles


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

bigpinkt said:


> Not sure your level but the Swami's ride is harder, and safer, then SDBC. leaves from the B&L in Solana Beach at 8:15 Saturday....just south from Nytro about 5 miles


I like the idea of a safer ride, but I'm not sure about the harder. Do you have more specific information? I went to swamis.org to see a description of the ride, but it did really provide an average speed or a general pace. I would say that I am not fast. I usually ride with a group that averages 18-20 mph on flat to some rolling hills, with the pace being anywhere from 17-25 mph.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> I like the idea of a safer ride, but I'm not sure about the harder. Do you have more specific information? I went to swamis.org to see a description of the ride, but it did really provide an average speed or a general pace. I would say that I am not fast. I usually ride with a group that averages 18-20 mph on flat to some rolling hills, with the pace being anywhere from 17-25 mph.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hard to say about the pace. The swamis ride has a lot more climbing. Depending on the time of the year and if there is a race there are usually there are a few pro road and triathletes there, they can put the hurt on if they want to. The likelihood of getting dropped is high unless you are a good power climber.


----------

